# Mah Rajah photos



## MahRajah (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm new here. Just wanted to share photos of my stallion Mah Rajah.
His pedigree is here Mah Rajah Arabian

I got him in July. He is 12 & currently unbroke, but I have been on his back. I plan to get him riding soon & hopefully have him in the show ring next year. I believe he is homozygous black, but I plan on having him tested as soon as I can.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful! I love him, he looks just like my mare when she was a little younger lol


----------



## MahRajah (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you.  He's my baby. I love this guy.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

What a pretty baby you have!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

He's very beautiful, love the pictures.


----------



## MahRajah (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wanted to add Rajahs Christmas picture here.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He looks like the Black form the Black Stallion shows 
beautiful


----------



## MahRajah (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous, talking about every little girl's dream horse right there. Beautiful horse.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Look at that luscious forelock!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

WOW!:shock:


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful dished face on that boy. <3


----------

